# What are the most common compliments you get from people?



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Just curious to know if it matches what people say about you.... It doesn't have to be a recent compliment maybe its a re-occurring one from the past?
If you don't get complimented (which I think is really unlikley) I shall give you one!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I only get compliments on being a "nice guy" :-/ or my guitar playing and music sometimes.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

always starting over said:


> I only get compliments on being a "nice guy" :-/ or my guitar playing and music sometimes.


A nice guy is better than being a d*^# right?


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I get compliments relating to my looks and my body. Honestly, it bugs the crap out of me. I'm not saying I don't appreciate or accept said compliments, but sometimes I wish someone would say, "I appreciate you as a person." Or something like that.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

alieneyed said:


> I get compliments relating to my looks and my body. Honestly, it bugs the crap out of me. I'm not saying I don't appreciate or accept said compliments, but sometimes I wish someone would say, "I appreciate you as a person." Or something like that.


Understandable; but if they just met you it wouldn't be truthful because they wouldn't know what your like as a person yet? People can only go off appearance initially.. but if you meant people who already know you, then yes i agree.

The most common compliment i've received is that i come across as calm and collected. I suppose i make people around me feel comfortable.

The one and only time someone commented on my looks was when i was stood outside of my hotel to have a cigarette around Christmas, and an older woman walked past and yelled out 'Merry Christmas" "You look gorgeous!" - That made my day, lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I just get told I'm nice. My niceness is withering away though.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> A nice guy is better than being a d*^# right?


Lol it depends.

"Oh you're such a d***!" girl is giggling uncontrollably (always happened with my old roommates)

"You f***in d***" deadpan expression


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful Eyes (A LOT)
Pretty Voice
Love how your mind works/variations of you're smart...
You're a good cook

Those are the most common.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

"You look really young!"


----------



## zzz (Jun 19, 2013)

a girl working at the gas station said i have a cool face after I said she had cool hair it was multi coolrd...though I don't know if she was complementing me or making fun of me.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Lazarusx said:


> Understandable; but if they just met you it wouldn't be truthful because they wouldn't know what your like as a person yet? People can only go off appearance initially.. but if you meant people who already know you, then yes i agree.
> 
> The most common compliment i've received is that i come across as calm and collected. I suppose i make people around me feel comfortable.
> 
> The one and only time someone commented on my looks was when i was stood outside of my hotel to have a cigarette around Christmas, and an older woman walked past and yelled out 'Merry Christmas" "You look gorgeous!" - That made my day, lol.


I'm not gonna lie, that would actually make my day as well. Lol


----------



## Awkwardo (Jul 11, 2013)

How mature I am ahaha. I am not complaining


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I always get told how good my English is... it's seriously starting to bug me because I have no idea how to reply? ''I know, thanks'' ?


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

alieneyed said:


> I get compliments relating to my looks and my body. Honestly, it bugs the crap out of me. I'm not saying I don't appreciate or accept said compliments, but sometimes I wish someone would say, "I appreciate you as a person." Or something like that.


I am now wondering what you look like and what kind of body you have hmmm. It shouldn't bug you because it means someone finds you attractive. I mean would you rather insults or compliments

If a stranger said "I appreciate you as a person" it wouldn't really be a compliment because they don't know me. I would be like ok. I guess if you know them then its a different story


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I always get told how good my English is... it's seriously starting to bug me because I have no idea how to reply? ''I know, thanks'' ?


Well where are you from?


----------



## Blight (Jul 9, 2013)

The only compliment I ever get is that I have pretty eyes. They're blue. I like that compliment; my eyes are one of my only redeeming features, imo. Unfortunately, I wear glasses most of the time, so they never get noticed.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

The most common is that I have really thick/bushy eyebrows.. 
Sounds harsh, but I like it now.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

This sounds kind of sad but I don't normally get compliments. If I do it's about my smile but people don't see that much anymore.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome, cool, quiet.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

recently it is how smart i am. I suppose im talking more.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Mostly my hair or particular pieces of clothing.
My friend recently thanked me for being loyal, not fake and all.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Something about my muscles, I get compliments daily at the gym lately.. Kind of lost its magic.

Sometimes complimented for being intelligent due to good grades mostly.

Once in a rare while, complimented for being a thoughtful person that's 'Unlike so many others'.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Hadron said:


> The only compliment I got in the past year was from my mother who told me I'm good looking.
> 
> How sad is that.:roll


Awww
The only recent compliment i got is from my grandma and she said I'm good looking too, then my older brother walked in and said "you have a face only a grandmother could love".Yeah kind of ruined it


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I get "well-groomed ankles" quite regularly.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> Something about my muscles, I get compliments daily at the gym lately.


Sounds superficial but I would love to get that compliment but its because something I don't have. I barely have no muscle at all, something I am going to work on :yes


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

OwlGirl said:


> The most common is that I have really thick/bushy eyebrows..
> Sounds harsh, but I like it now.


I think bushy eyebrows are attractive so good!



sheblushed said:


> Mostly my hair or particular pieces of clothing.
> My friend recently thanked me for being loyal, not fake and all.


Your hair does look lush maybe it's all the fasting  you have to be loyal it's Ramadan haha


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I legitimately cant think of any times Ive been complimented.. Ive been trying to remember for a while now. I guess Ive been told my skin looks good with red hair.. and some people have said they like my drawings. I think that's it though. I rarely get complimented or noticed by people. I think Im ok with that though.


----------



## cottontree (Jul 12, 2013)

i'm such a pessimist, i usually forget or ignore the compliments people say to me and only remember the bad stuff :/

i also think who the compliment is from matters a lot too, and how they say it.
like a dumb person can say to a person of average intelligence "you're so smart", but it doesn't mean as much because most people are "smart" compared to the dumb person.

also some compliments can make you feel worse.
like one time I was buying something at a store, and the cashier goes "aww you're so soft-spoken; are you trying to fool me or is that the real you?"
I think she meant it as a compliment, but it made me feel bad because being soft-spoken is a trait pushovers and "nice guys" have.
(as mentioned earlier in this thread "nice guy" is usually not a compliment. nice guy means you're a pushover, and not aggressive and man-enough to get what you want. women don't want "nice guys", they want guys with confidence and aren't afraid to try new things, to be outspoken, and to be a "real man".)


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

cottontree said:


> i'm such a pessimist, i usually forget or ignore the compliments people say to me and only remember the bad stuff :/
> 
> i also think who the compliment is from matters a lot too, and how they say it.
> like a dumb person can say to a person of average intelligence "you're so smart", but it doesn't mean as much because most people are "smart" compared to the dumb person.
> ...


Yes, I agree. I was always complimented for being "polite" and "well-mannered" but it was just low self-esteem and being shy. I always took it as an insult even though I know it wasn't intended to be so.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> Awww
> The only recent compliment i got is from my grandma and she said I'm good looking too, then my older brother walked in and said "you have a face only a grandmother could love".Yeah kind of ruined it


Well, your brother was lying! :b


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

OwlGirl said:


> The most common is that I have really thick/bushy eyebrows..
> Sounds harsh, but I like it now.


Lucky! I've always wanted thick eyebrows. I have a weird "thing" for eyebrows. They're usually the first thing I notice about a person. No idea why.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

My friends and my father tell me I'm good looking and every time they do I feel bad becase I know they are only saying that to make me feel better because I'm not good-looking. Even though nobody told me I'm ugly my head is too big, my mouth is ugly and I'm a little fat.  I hate when someone compliments me about the way I look..


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

ak3891 said:


> Well where are you from?


Belgium.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm pretty, I have a really nice smile, I am a really nice person, I am a great worker.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

You're really smart, You're a good dancer.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I usually get compliments on the color of my hair


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

1.I am smart. 
2. That i have pretty hair.
3. I get told that I am pretty every once in a while, but mostly
from adults. People my age think that I'm ugly.
4.Usually something related to my outfit.
5.That I am very mature (from mostly adults) Society always
associates quietness with maturity.


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry for the last statement. It was just a sudden thought.......


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Sweet, cute.

Oh how times have changed since i stopped going to the gym.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

You are very bright and have a good vocabulary -.-


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

brainiac + sweetheart.

i do my best to tear down that image by being a stupid jerk. it's working so far.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

sweet, cute, aww


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

People usually tend to comment on my smile, skin, or intelligence.
At work, it's for being extra helpful. Makes me happy when people take notice


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

That I am very wise/smart, that I am kind, polite, and talanted.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

-I love your hair
-Nice vocabulary
-You're funny
-You're really nice
-You make great tacos


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

People tell me my hair looks awesome and that I got cute smile.
Also, people tell me that I look younger than my age, I'm not sure if that counts as a compliment though..


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

you were awesome in lord of the rings


----------



## bigmitch95 (May 10, 2013)

people sometimes say i'm kind or funny


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

That I'm so nice/ a good person.

I've also been told that I have pretty green eyes and nice porcelain skin.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

OwlGirl said:


> The most common is that I have really thick/bushy eyebrows..
> Sounds harsh, but I like it now.


In all seriousness, big eyebrows are actually kind of in style now. I over tweezed mine recently and they are just starting to look normal again.


----------



## Bphilc21 (Feb 8, 2013)

I almost always get complimented on my hair every time I go out. And sometimes for something I'm wearing.

I guess I like it because it boosts my confidence but I also *hate* it because I don't like the attention and knowing that so many people are looking at me.

I don't know how to respond to people so I just quietly say thanks & awkwardly walk away. If my mom is with me she will usually add in her 2 cents so that it makes me seem less rude & awkward. Haha it sucks :/ I should feel good after being complimented but I'm always left feeling like an idiot because I can't respond correctly to such simple interactions. I can't even make eye contact with them. The most I do is glance up at them for a split second, then get freaked out & quickly turn & look down. :c


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

These are the most common ones I receive:
-"Wise beyond your years"
-"Intelligent"
-"Kind"
-"Funny"


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm usually told that I'm easy to talk to.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I get complimented on my sketches when I'm drawing in public

Recently a lady in the super market complimemted my shorts

Other then that I don't any other compliments.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

You're beautiful
Are you a model?


I love when men add phrases like Jesus or God damn. It's the highest compliment IMO apart from a man plain drooling on you.

Which has happened before. A guy was dry humping me in close quarters....I didn't push him off. Confession of the day.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> You're beautiful
> Are you a model?
> 
> I love when men add phrases like Jesus or God damn. It's the highest compliment IMO apart from a man plain drooling on you.
> ...


I think your in the wrong job!


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Usually the compliments I get are people telling me that I have a nice smile and that I'm sweet and pretty. Then it makes me start blushing. :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I think your in the wrong job!


What do you mean?

You have no idea what my job is.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I get told that I'm attractive by friends and profs say that I'm smart and I get a few here and there about the clothes I wear... That's about it though...


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Never got any compliments directly. But I think I heard people saying something like cute, quiet, kind, stupid.....oh and something about my height as I'm taller than most people I know. Or maybe I just hear wrong.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Proactive, smart, mature. It pleases me of course, but at some point it just emphasizes what I am not - feminine, confident, sexy, etc. But it is still nice and it comes from the right place.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I rarely get compliments. I've been told I'm big but I never felt like that.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> Awww
> The only recent compliment i got is from my grandma and she said I'm good looking too, then my older brother walked in and said "you have a face only a grandmother could love".Yeah kind of ruined it


:lol :lol

The best compliments come from body language, words can be deceitful but body language is much more honest.

I do get a lot of compliment for my art about how talented i am, compliments dont pay bills though :roll


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10 (Feb 12, 2012)

The one I hear the most at work and by people who are a lot older is I have beautiful hair and they ask if it's natural (I have red, curly hair) I got teased for my hair all through school and now people are finally starting to appreciate it but no one my age. 

The other compliment which I have been getting a lot lately at work is I have a lovely smile. Little do they know it's a fake smile, on the inside I'm crying and falling apart. For some reason I find it easy to put on a smile at work, maybe because most people I come in contact with at work are worse off than me and I like to give them a friendly looking face and a smile to try and brighten their day  if you don't they might put in a complaint that you're not a very nice person or something like that. People tell me how nice I am but it never goes any further. Anything nice I do for my work colleagues goes unnoticed and any mistake I make however minor gets reported and that's all they remember so I don't see the point in doing anything for anyone anymore. I don't want praise for the good things I do but it would be nice if when I make a mistake or forget to do something that they also remember that I do a lot of good too and mistakes aren't something I do a lot or on purpose.

Anyway sometimes I get a compliment on my body if they hear what I do for exercise which is sometimes kind of nice but sometimes annoying that they turn it into something it's not.


----------



## GrowingOut (Jul 14, 2013)

Smart and funny.

I don't agree with the smart but that is two fold. One I was in special education as a boy and two I lived with extremely brilliant people (like top 5% in various measures).

I am also very attractive which is actually annoying because I feel I am wasting my life being alone


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm usually complimented on my voice.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been getting more compliments lately, as I am out more and working. They are such confidence boosters. They are all very sweet and feel genuine enough that I accept them with a smile and a thank you. Today I was told that I have a "cool personality." I don't hear that one often so it made my day!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Well I rarely get them IRL but I think I've been told I'm "too sweet" by certain people. Which is a nice compliment to receive I think?  but that was in the past...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

"I love your curly hair" (Followed by a "can I touch it" ~.~ )


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice eyes.


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

You are handsome.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Usually my slender ankles when I am wearing sandals - and that's just the young men.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

MysteriousH said:


> Usually the compliments I get are people telling me that I have a nice smile and that I'm sweet and pretty. Then it makes me start blushing. :lol


You have nice eyes.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> You have nice eyes.


Aw, thanks so much!:b


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

The only compliments I ever get are on the 'Compliment the person above you thread' on this forum. That said, I have received some amazing and very touching compliments on that thread.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I have broad shoulders.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

'your hair is sooo thick' *touches*
'I didn't know you can draw so well!!' *'draw me!'*

but I don't get those anymore, I think being an adult is really boring...


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

My
therapist told me to ask each member of my family (very large family) 
to describe me in one word, the answer I got from 99% was ... Funny (I 
don't see it myself)

I also asked my therapist, her answer was ... Interesting (she must live an even more boring life than me)


----------



## Mclinkin94 (Mar 7, 2013)

That I am a sweet, kind, reserved person...

Don't consider them as important qualities either. Maybe more of an insult.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

I get compliments for my friendly and helping nature.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

People most commonly compliment my hair. Its dry as hay but really long and straight, so it tends to catch people's attention most I guess.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

im tall? family says im handsome but random girls have never told me


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tall, handsome, nice eyelashes (women are jealous, ha), great personality, funny.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

Cute, nice.


----------



## zounou (Jul 13, 2013)

How smart I am and how much of a good guitar player I am. I think a lot of us here have some musical background


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

A lot of girls say im handsome or cute. Sometimes people say im smart


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm good at Halo :/


----------



## cosmic dust (Jun 15, 2013)

"You're looking good." And the other day a new work colleague said I was elegant. She hadn't actually had a proper conversation with me though, but I must have made a decent first impression.


----------

